# Sync Ipod touch with Outlook e-mails and more



## Azaris (Aug 6, 2013)

I am considering buying a Ipod touch. 
But before deciding I need to know how (if possible) I can syncronize my e-mails, calender, contacts and notes and tasks from Outlook 2007 on my PC (with Win 7) with the Ipod touch using only cable (no wireless transfer)? 

I understand the in Itunes it is possible now to syncronize at least calender and contacts (and maybe notes and tasks too...? ), but the e-mail syncronization I still have not found any solution to. 

Is there a built in possibility in Itunes or on the PC?
Or are there any trird party software that will do the job?

Thanks for all help.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yes you just put your email into the ipod and you get your emails on your ipod.

remember you can only use your ipod to check emails and go on the internet when you link it to a router you know the password for. So technically you can only read your emails on the ipod when your in your house or in a wifi free area.


----------



## Azaris (Aug 6, 2013)

So it will then transfer or sync the e-mails through the USB cable, right?
This way?
How Can I Sync an iPhone to Outlook on My PC? | Science - Opposing Views


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

basically your ipod becomes another computer that has your emails on it. All you do is go into settings and out your email address.


----------



## Azaris (Aug 6, 2013)

Ok, thanks a lot :smile:


----------



## Azaris (Aug 6, 2013)

By the way, could the same be done on a HTC touch Pro 2 using Windows Mobile 6.5? 
Today the Windows Mobile Device Center software to be used to syncronize the HTC is totally buggy when it somes to syncronizing the e-mails, so I only use it for syncing the other info from outlook. This is some of the reasons I am considering an Ipod Touch.


----------



## Azaris (Aug 6, 2013)

And knowing the router and the password for it - is this the information given from the internet provider? And this is being put into the Ipod (or HTC) in the setup for e-mails?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your router will have the password on the bottom of it. it is usually marked as wpa-psk and will be 16 hexadecimal characters.

Not sure about the HTC etc but i dont see why you couldn't.


----------



## albertjwara (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Azaris,
No need to worry about synchronization of Outlook email with IPod touch because of Microsoft already has given proper channel for it.
To know detailed information, just read full steps at:
Synchronize Outlook and Apple iPhone or iPod touch contacts - Outlook - Office.com


Regards:
Albert


----------



## Azaris (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks, but this last post from albertjwara only talks about syncronization of contacts as far as I can see...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Azaris I am not sure what your issue is. If you put your email address into your ipod when you are near a router you can link to you will get all your emails and contacts just the same as if you were sitting in front of your computer. You dont need to do anything special to do this.

All you need to remember is that an ipod can only link to the internet and emails if your by a router that the ipod has the password for or in the case of some shops or coffee shops where you can connect to their router without a password.


----------

